# Transferts contacts depuis Nokia C2-01



## Pochtroi (26 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à récupérer mes contacts téléphoniques depuis mon téléphone Nokia sur mon Mac.
Je ne trouve aucune fonction permettant de faire ça. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée : le tel veut bien exporter en vcard et envoyer en Bluetooth. Ce serait parfait pour moi, les contacts arrivent bien dans le Mac et sont importables dans "Contacts".
Seul hic : le téléphone ne veut pas exporter tous les contacts, je dois les faire 1 par 1, c'est un peu chiant.
Dans les préférences du téléphone, il y a une fonction de synchronisation qui devrait fonctionner mais quand je tente de synchroniser tous mes contacts depuis le téléphone vers l'ordi en Bluetooth, il me dit que ce service n'est pas supporté par l'ordinateur...

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a été confronté au même problème a trouvé une solution ?
Merci à vous.


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2015)

Moi, je vais dans "parametres/Sync et sauveg/Créer sauvegarde". Tu choisis ce que tu veux sauvegarder
Cela enregistre la sauvegarde (pour moi, les contacts) sur la carte mémoire. Et oui, il faut une carte SD (c'est peut être possible ailleurs, je ne sais plus. J'en ai chié pour trouver une solution)
Ensuite je connecte le tel et l'ordi en BlueTouffe (parcourir un appareil), je trouve le dossier et je les mets sur le bureau
C'est des fichiers .NBF
On décompresse avec "The Unarchiver" possible certainement avec "archive boom" inclus dans Mac Os
et on trouve "contacts" (chez moi dans) "predefhiddenfolder/backup/32/contacts"
Et là, tadammm… tous tes contacts du tel au format "x.vcf"
Ca s'importe facile dans le carnet d'adresse par ex

Voilà
Il y a peut être plus simple mais j'ai pas trouvé


----------

